# Ich werbe dich !



## Muz89 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen ,

 

erstmal zu meiner Person:

 

Ich bin 26 komme aus Stuttgart und könnte dich werben für ein gemeinsames zocken.

bin schon seit längerer zeit in WoW aktiv und hab dem entsprechend erfahrung in dem Spiel.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Antonidas.

TS+Skype ist vorhanden.

wenn Ihr Interesse habt meldet euch.

 

MFG

 

Maz


----------



## davidschu (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi Maz...

Mein Name ist David (18) und ich hab vor wieder mit Wow anzufangen... ich hab zwar schonmal gespielt aber mit Cata aufgehört... Legion fände ich aber wieder interessant und ich wollte deshalb einen Neuanfang wagen.

Kannst mich dann auch werben da ich einen Neuen acc starte da ich meine alten Daten nicht mehr kenne.


----------



## Muz89 (22. Oktober 2015)

jap dann schreib mal deinen skype namen in einer privaten nachricht dann adde ich dich mal und alles andere klären wir dann im skype.


----------

